#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What are the advantages of monopoly business?

## Bhavya

Monopolies are the businesses that dominate the market. Monopolies can charge higher rates and make more profit than the other companies in a competitive market because they are the only providers of a good or service. Do you guys know any other advantages of monopoly business?

----------

